#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Internet connection in deepest darkest Issan.

## MeMock

Hi All,

I realise I could possible find this info with a bit of searching but as you will soon read I don't have much time online to be able to do this.

Here is my situation summarised as best as possible.

Set up a 1 2 call connection using my laptop talking to my mobile phone via bluetooth when I was in Bangkok. Very happy with the connection and price.

Arrive in Ubon Ratchatani and no problems either. Arrive in the village and the fun and games begin. 

I can get connected a few times a day if I am lucky and then only for a few minutes before it drops out. Basically unusable for what I need to do.

My brother in law has one of the aerials still connected to his house which was used before a normal 1 2 call connection came to the village a few years ago. In Det Udom I tried to buy a connection from the aerial to my phone. It didn't fit the phone but I still bought it thinking with a bit of force I could make it fit enough just to see if it would improve the connection at all. It didn't.

In another town we found a 1 size fits all connection from aerial to phone and so have ordered one in but that will be a few days away.

Since I was last here a games shop has opened in town (20 - 30 min bike ride away, depending on how many cows are on the road, if it has rained then forget it.) This is where I am at the moment trying to sort a few things out including this big headache as I need the internet every day for work.

I have a bad feeling that this part that I have ordered wont make much difference either so my two questions are:

How can I improve my connection?

If I can't improve my connection what options are available to me regarding using a satellite dish. Who does it, is the speed any good, how much etc etc?

Cheers.

PS - Bloody games shops  :Sad:  as I type there are two little kids seeing how hard they can slam their heads into the wal behind me. I kid you not.

----------


## melvbot

A friend of mine had this in Kanchanaburi

IPSTAR Broadband Satellite System for Asia-Pacific

A few thousand to set up and more expensive than normal for the same speed but it was his only choice.

----------


## Norton

> If I can't improve my connection what options are available to me regarding using a satellite dish. Who does it, is the speed any good, how much etc etc?


I use CAT Telecom.  It works through the mobile phone network.  630 baht per month.  Low speed and occasional drop out will be experienced if the signal strength is low.  When I first installed I had this problem.  After hooking up to a better aerial which increased the signal strength I no longer have the problem.  Still only get 256/512 speed but no more drop outs.  Higher speed can be obtained if you are within range of GSM2000 system but I doubt you will be.

As mentioned above ipStar is an option.  It can be purchased through your TOT.  I believe it's 1600 baht per month for the 256/512 speed.  Higher if you want more.

----------


## Texpat

There are no phone lines available where I live in Nong Khai.  :Sad: 

Until two weeks ago I was using a shitty little Solomon GPRS modem -- advertised at 115K.

That was until the day I ripped it out of the USB port and smashed it against the wall. I have since bought a Nokia phone which allows me to connect at 460K (advertised).

It's much better. I can even visit my porn sites again.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> It's much better. I can even visit my porn sites again.


Mine OK for the pics but still too slow for the vids. :Smile:

----------


## lom

^It's a bugger to wank over stills  :Smile:

----------


## cimboc

I said to MM today for the 30 sec he was on Skype there are routers available in Australia which I believe you put your SIM into.
Do they any such hardware in Thailand? if so I reckon it is going to be the only way he will boost his signal.



Vigor2910

----------


## lom

> Do they any such hardware in Thailand? if so I reckon it is going to be the only way he will boost his signal.


You can buy same or similar routers here but it won't help him, the sensitivity of the receiver is on par with the receiver in his mobile phone.
The only way to improve reception is to use an outdoor antenna (beam antenna)
pointing towards the cell tower.

----------


## cimboc

True but that why I thought one of these types of routers would be good as you can unscrew the pissy little internal one and upgrade to something a bit more kick arse outside like you suggest

yay? nay?

----------


## Norton

> The only way to improve reception is to use an outdoor antenna (beam antenna) pointing towards the cell tower.


Yep.  The router modem shown is almost identical to the one I have and without the antennae doesn't work well in weak signal area.  Just unscrew the pissy little antennae and screw in coaxial from outdoor beam antennae.

----------


## lom

> Just unscrew the pissy little antennae and screw in coaxial from outdoor beam antennae.


Yes but you will get the same result from your mobile phone if you have an adapter
from your mobile phone's antenna outlet and it is a much cheaper solution.

I would probably choose the router anyhow because of convenience.
With a second SIM,  you can talk in your mobile while internet connected.
And you still have an internet connection at home should you forget your phone in a restaurant or someones car..

----------


## cimboc

Cheers Norton

would you mind posting the router details for MM - I think he was going to ride to the next village again tomorrow to check if I had made any progress on his situation.

----------


## cimboc

> Yes but you will get the same result from your mobile phone if you have an adapter
> from your mobile phone's antenna outlet and it is a much cheaper solution.


I think he was saying he had already attempted this - all be it the adapter wasn't the 100% correct model for his phone. Not sure what he meant by that but he said some computer shop was ordering him in a universal one to see if it made any difference.

Like you say but, the router version frees up his phone etc...

----------


## MeMock

Hi everyone, thanks for your help and thanks Cimboc as well.

Sounds like I should still persevere with the antenna option for a little while longer. What I did buy was the cord which connects to the coaxial attached to the antenna on the roof. This then has a plastic little glove thingy that fits around the phone. However what I did buy doesn't fit my phone (I realised this at the time but was desperate to try anything) and I fitted that to my brother in law who has an antenna   at his house but it made no difference. Of course it could well have been because the 'glove' didn't fit.
The shop I am sitting in at the moment should have for me tomorrow a 'glove' that fits all phones so will wait until then.

Regarding the antenna, should any antenna work? ie my brother in laws?

----------


## MeMock

of course I will need to get my connection re set up because the stupid bugger who rang me back from 1 2 call after two days of first contacting him made me change my settings in the hope of fixing my outgoing mail problem that I am having. Now I have no connection at all  :Sad:

----------


## Norton

> Yes but you will get the same result from your mobile phone if you have an adapter from your mobile phone's antenna outlet and it is a much cheaper solution.


Yes cheaper.  I opted for the separate wireless modem/router for the reasons you state.  In essence it gives me a "home" phone number.  When you sign up with CAT telecom CDMA system they give you the sim card "free" and you have to buy the wireless modem.  If I remember correctly, they have two modems available.  One looks like a standard desk phone and the other a black box with a router capability.  The phone modem is 1500 baht and the router version is 4000 baht as I recall.

A word of caution.  About a year ago I saw a news articla saying GSM service may be dropped in favor of a 3G system.  So far no further mention of this but if you buy a GSM modem now and they change, most likely you will need to buy a new modem.

If you have a CAT Telecom office near your village suggest you go have a look if you can't get the stuff you have now to work.

----------


## lom

> This then has a plastic little glove thingy that fits around the phone.


This glove thing sounds very much like mumbo-jumbo to me  :Sad:  , most mobile phones has an external antenna connector somewhere and that's the one you should use.




> Regarding the antenna, should any antenna work? ie my brother in laws?


Don't know what antenna your brother in law has so that is a bit diffucult to answer.
The best antenna is a directional antenna (beam type) made for the frequency band your mobile phone is operating on. 
It will look like an ordinary TV antenna but with somewhat shorter elements (pins) and you have to point it in the cell tower direction in a similar way as you have to point a TV antenna in the TV tower direction.

----------


## cimboc

> A word of caution.  About a year ago I saw a news articla saying GSM service may be dropped in favor of a 3G system.  So far no further mention of this but if you buy a GSM modem now and they change, most likely you will need to buy a new modem.



The same "rumors" are in Oz about GSM, both those routers I pictured are operate on among other things UTMS 850 which is the "new" CDMA here.

I agree with your advice but - get the local Thai version of this type of hardware and put an external antenna up.

----------


## jandajoy

Memock, shoot me down if this is completely stupid but have you investigated a fixed TOT phone line?

We're way out bush but got to know the techies. Once they're on side things can happen pretty quick with a bit of greasing. Could work out cheaper in the long run. Just a thought.

----------


## Norton

> Memock, shoot me down if this is completely stupid but have you investigated a fixed TOT phone line?  We're way out bush but got to know the techies. Once they're on side things can happen pretty quick with a bit of greasing. Could work out cheaper in the long run. Just a thought.


Many of us have been there done that.  Not an option.  Chances are less than 0 of getting a phone line in a remote village unless someone already has one you can "purchase".

----------


## jandajoy

Fair enough, just asking.

----------


## MeMock

Jandajoy, decent suggestion in my book. Nearest landline seems to be about 8kms away and quotes of 100,000 baht have been talked about a few years ago. This may well have changed so I will ask again.

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> This then has a plastic little glove thingy that fits around the phone.
> 
> 
> This glove thing sounds very much like mumbo-jumbo to me  , most mobile phones has an external antenna connector somewhere and that's the one you should use.


This is what i bought a few days ago which was the wrong size.



This is what I just got a few minutes ago but havent tested it yet.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> A word of caution. About a year ago I saw a news articla saying GSM service may be dropped in favour of a 3G system. So far no further mention of this but if you buy a GSM modem now and they change, most likely you will need to buy a new modem.


I think all of the Thai providers are starting to get cold feet about investing in 3G, especially outside of Bangkok.

----------


## cimboc

So 2G/CDMA is still in regional Thailand? Do you know what the frequencies are? and are they the same for all providers?

----------


## MeMock

Well it sort of worked and it sort of didn't. I actually got a half decent connection for about 10 minutes before it dropped out and then again this morning. Maybe I should lift the aerial higher then what it is?

----------


## Norton

> Well it sort of worked and it sort of didn't.


What does the little signal strength indicator on your mobile read.  If the strength is more than half scale you may be trying to solve the wrong problem with the antennae to increase strength?

----------


## MeMock

4 bars in max strength on my phone.

It does fluctuate wildly from time to time (1 bar to 4 and back to 1 within 10 seconds) but most of the time it doesn't get below 2 and usually moves between 3 and 4 bars.

----------


## Norton

> It does fluctuate wildly from time to time (1 bar to 4 and back to 1 within 10 seconds)


Hmmm....Seems signal strength is the problem.  Hopefully getting it up and constant will be the solution.  Maybe. :Confused:

----------


## MeMock

yes but like I said it is mainly fairly good at 3 or 4 bars.

When I do manage to get online I watch my phone move only between 3 or 4 bars but watch my download speed go from 30kb to 1 or 2 and then 0.

----------


## Norton

Buy some ginger ale (I don't drink beer).  I'll be down in a couple of days if you don't get it fixed! :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

I don't drink beer either so some Ginger ale it is. (You might have to buy it on your way though as the nearest for sale would be at least an hour away!)

I better hurry up and buy a fridge then as well  :Smile:  Only moved in last week!

I will give you a call tonight and fill you in on all that is happening.

----------


## cimboc

> I don't drink beer


one word to that


B*LLSH1T

and thats a FACT!  :Smile:

----------


## cimboc

> I'll be down in a couple of days if you don't get it fixed!



Better unplug ya router and take it with you. I keep telling him a router with SIM is the way to go but he insists on fiddling with this stupid phone antenna idea....

----------


## MeMock

Well it's not like I can just pop into town and buy one to test it can I so of course I gotta test the antenna. Besides its fun climbing all over the roof clutching a 10m steel rod while there is a storm rolling in  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Better unplug ya router and take it with you. I keep telling him a router with SIM is the way to go but he insists on fiddling with this stupid phone antenna idea....


Yep.  I will bring mine.  The ginger ale as well. :Wink:

----------


## MeMock

^ and the fridge?

Actually we still don't have any chairs or a table yet either, how big is your car?  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> Actually we still don't have any chairs or a table yet either, how big is your car?


Truck!  Big Chevy.

Fridge.

----------


## MeMock

Actually I think I might have a foam one of those from Big C for 59 baht floating around so we could be okay  :Smile: 

Guess what i am typing this from home - 5 mins straight wihought it dropping out! Must be the way I am holding my tongue.

Will still give you a call though as this wont last as soon as I put the kids to bed. Bout 8pm.

----------


## MeMock

Had a good talk with Norton last night, many thanks. He has given me a few ideas so including talking to Cat telecom and getting one of those doobiewhatsees that Cimboc mentioned.

Of course today I have managed to connect more then I can't - go figure.

Norton as discussed, here is a very crap photo from my phone from a bad angle of the antenna.

----------


## Norton

> Norton as discussed, here is a very crap photo from my phone from a bad angle of the antenna.


That is a hefty antenna.  Assuming it is pointed at the nearest microwave repeater it should be as good as you can do on the antennae.

Still think the new modem is a good idea though.  Receiver sensitivity and xmit power will be better than your phone.

----------


## MeMock

Yep I agree, I just tried calling CAT on 1322 to get an address for an office in Ubon but seems as they don't like talking to people over the weekend.

----------


## Norton

> talking to Cat telecom


Have you spoke with them yet?  CAT Telecom service may not be available in your area so you need to check.

CAT CDMA

I have this modem.
T-Type
      Fixed Wireless Terminal
      ระบบ CDMA2000 1x 
      (T-Type  ETS-1201)

----------


## cimboc

^ 4200 outright? seems like a pretty good price to me. Did you connect an external antenna to yours norton?

As you mention different service providers can sometime be operating on slightly different bands so yer would be good if possible to check this. Having said that though these routers/modems usually have several freq's covered - bit like a 2G phone will cover bandwidths like 850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz so a mobile company like CAT or 1-2-call will surely be using one of the freq's covered.

 :Confused: 

Make sense  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

^ You know all that freq stuff is gobble de gook to me cimboc. I will try calling them again on Monday morning to get an address in Ubon as we are either going there on Monday or Tuesday.

Any questions I need to ask them (tell them) that you can think of regarding on the technical mumbo jumbo?

Norton said he did connect his external aerial to it.

Also, I spent a bit of time experimenting with my aerial yesterday and it does make a difference of about 1 bar on the phone and I seem to be able to get a connection in the morning rather then in the evenings so hopefully that boosted by that little gadget that Norton just showed should do the trick.

----------


## MeMock

Norton, save me starting another thread, you can probably help me out with this question as well.

Do you have sat TV in your house? If so, what is it?

----------


## Norton

> Do you have sat TV in your house? If so, what is it?


True UBC, Gold Package.  1600 baht per month.  Installation free.  I'm happy with it although some TD members don't like it.  There are cheaper options but I opted for UBC as it has all the stuff I need, is a no hassle installation and service here in Roiet is good.  They have sales offices all over the place so sure you can find one near you.

TrueVisions

----------


## Norton

> Having said that though these routers/modems usually have several freq's covered


Not sure this one does as I've never had the need to roam different freqs.  I use it only for the CAT Telecom internet connection.  Simply install the drivers and go though the connection wizard (dial up) you get on the CD when you purchase and you're good to go.  

Memock should take his notebook into the CAT Telecom office and let them do all the installation and setup.

----------


## Norton

> Norton said he did connect his external aerial to it.


Yes I did but you may not have to unless your signal is sporadic or too low as received at the modem using the small antennae.

----------


## MeMock

Thanks for the true link, dunno if it is just me but I can't seem to find a list of actual channels they carry. Do they have this one? Australia Network - Home Page

And yep, will take the laptop in with me to Ubon tomorrow.

----------


## lom

TrueVisions on Thaicom 5 at 78.5°E - LyngSat

----------


## MeMock

How many greens do I owe you now Lom?

----------


## lom

Greens? I thought it was a bear round in the future  :Smile: 

Take a look at here if you are eager to watch Aussie TV

----------


## Norton

> Greens? I thought it was a *bear* round in the future


Think you're a bit preoccupied with the stock market these days Lom. :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> dunno if it is just me but I can't seem to find a list of actual channels they carry.


Just you! :Smile: 

Here are the gold package channels.  If you need more stuff click on platinum.

TrueVisions Package

----------


## MeMock

What a crap day internet wise  :Sad: 

Found the CAT office (ground floor of the cinema opp the university).

Had a look at the router that Norten uses but it isn't Mac compatible, either is the other one they sell. They only one that was is one of the little usb dangly things that hang of the side of ya puter, no sim card, no external aerial etc so useless I am guessing for my situation.

Since I have been home my internet seems to have become worse. Sometimes I have the full four bars for say 5 minutes but that doesn't mean I can do anything on the internet it just seems to stop and then on other occasions I can surf with just three bars. Also the wild fluctuations from 1 bar to 4 and back to one without moving the phone around are quite amazing.

After the CAT office we went the 1 2 Call office (AIS) and told them of our problem. She took my details and reckons a technician will give us a call soon to discuss it and maybe come out and see us.

I am not holding my breath on that happening so am a bit unsure what to do.

----------


## cimboc

> What a crap day internet wise 
> 
> Found the CAT office (ground floor of the cinema opp the university).
> 
> Had a look at the router that Norten uses but it isn't Mac compatible


If you go back to Ubon I would go back in and get them to fire a router up with a PC to enter all the required settings and then just try to connect to it via Airport knowing what the passwords are etc.

I really don't think the fact thats its a PC compatible modem has any effect apart from "wizard" type programs to help you set everything up.

Gee if you had contacted me while you were in the CAT office you could have been sitting at home online right this minute.... but nooooo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lom

^ It's a USB modem , not a router with an ethernet port.
You'll need a USB driver for it so that your dial-up program can access it and there
  is no Mac USB driver available for it  :Sad:

----------


## cimboc

> ^ It's a USB modem , not a router with an ethernet port.
> You'll need a USB driver for it so that your dial-up program can access it and there
>   is no Mac USB driver available for it



I thought he was trying to get this



if so once the router is setup and its wireless function is active any computer should be able to connect providing they have the username/password/WEP/WPA etc. I have both a Mac and two PC's connected to my router/modem.

Am I totally off the mark??

----------


## lom

> Am I totally off the mark??


Ehemm, yes I think so  :Smile: 

The antenna you see on that modem is for mobile phone reception, it's not a wifi antenna.
The modem is connected to your computer as an old phone line modem, via USB.

MeMock needs a box with an ethernet port (works with any computer) or a box that comes with a Mac USB driver.

----------


## MeMock

Hi Lom, Norton and Cimboc - this is good stuff please keep it up as I really am not sure what you are talking about but I know its good and hopefully will end up helping me.

I am back in town again today to get this connection. Very strange at home today as I am managing periods of full signal strength on my phone but either not being able to get on at all or at the most about 60 seconds.

----------


## cimboc

> Originally Posted by cimboc
> 
> Am I totally off the mark??
> 
> 
> Ehemm, yes I think so 
> 
> The antenna you see on that modem is for mobile phone reception, it's not a wifi antenna.
> The modem is connected to your computer as an old phone line modem, via USB.
> ...



Of course... silly me  :durh: 

I was in the mindset of a wifi type system as that was what I mentioned on the first page he needed.







Both these units are SIM modems so have an incoming antenna but are also both wifi and therefore outgoing signal. So that being the case if such a product is available in Thailand then thats what he needs  :Smile: 

That being the case once they were setup by however MM would be able to connect providing he had the WEP/WPA settings.

Clear as mud?

----------


## cimboc

OK been "researching" some more

can anyone read thai  :Smile: 

CAT CDMA

The Merlin x720 looks similar to something I have seen over here and it has a little plug hole in the side to put an antenna cable into... does it say anything like that on there??

----------


## lom

> does it say anything like that on there


Probably does but I found it easier to google Merlin X720 and read the specifications in English  :Smile: 

It has an external antenna connector, is Mac compatible so this is an option for MeMock.

Remember though that this is CAT CDMA network which has less mobile cell towers than GSM.
Better for MeMock to wait for Norton getting down to him with a CDMA modem so they can check what signal strength there is from the CDMA network.

MeMock is currently accessing internet through his 1-2-Call  GSM card, that tower may be closer or more distant than the nearest CAT CDMA tower..

----------


## Norton

> They only one that was is one of the little usb dangly things that hang of the side of ya puter


CAT has a couple of "usb dangly things" different manufacturers but all the same spec.

Here is some info on one model.

CDMA Aftersale - CDMA PRODUCT

CCU-650 CDMA EVDO USB modem | answer4it.net

C-Motech CCU-650 MacosX Leopard Configuration CAT Telecom Thailand- Setup | answer4it.net




> Remember though that this is CAT CDMA network which has less mobile cell towers than GSM


Here in lies the rub.  CAT can tell Memock if the CDMA EVDO USB modem will work in his village.  It is possible but I believe he needs to be within 5 or 6 km from a CDMA repeater.  I am just out of range.

Advantages are much higher speed than the one I have but more expensive initial cost 5,000 vs 10,000 to purchase the modem.  Monthly charge is 790 baht rather than the 630 I use.




> Better for MeMock to wait for Norton getting down to him with a CDMA modem so they can check what signal strength there is from the CDMA network.


Don't think bringing my modem to him will be much help as there are no Mac compatible drivers.  The manufacturer of the one I have is Huawei.  I can't find a Mac driver to download so NFG. 

This is all becoming quite difficult so by now Memock is probably getting frustrated with all our tech talk. :Smile:

----------


## lom

Another thing to check is whether DTAC (Happy) has better coverage in the village.
Ask neighbours or spend a few hundred bahts on a DTAC SIM card to test.
They may have a cell tower closer to the village..

----------


## MeMock

A little bit confused but not frustrated as I am really appreciating the effort you three are going to, to help me out on this problem.

Is finding out if I have a cdma repeater within 5kms or whatever as simple as calling cat with our village number and ampho numberr or whatever it is you address an envelope with?

Good idea about DTAC, I think a sister in law uses then so will have a look at my phone along side hers at the same time in the same place and see what happens.

No internet here at all last night even with full signal but this morning I obviously do have it.

----------


## MeMock

According to this map CAT CDMA if you click on Ubon it lists all the towns with CDMA therefore I am assuming they have a cdma repeater station. The closest one to me is 9kms away as the crow flies.

Just asked the wife who is on dtac and she said no one anymore as 1 2 call has th ebest coverage.

----------


## lom

> The closest one to me is 9kms away as the crow flies.


Could work..

Can you find out what brother-in-laws antenna was originally used for?
I suspect that it is a CAT antenna from the time CAT rolled out their network in
the country.
There was a "every village shall have a telephone" project at that time, some
villages getting connected through landline and remote villages got a CAT CDMA-telephone.
If I am right, then you should be able to get CAT CDMA internet there using BIL's antenna.

Otherwise IPStar seems to be the only alternative left.

I think one of your problems with the GSM network is that Ubon (being a province city) has a couple of AIS GSM cell towers and you are being switched between them.
This is a feature in the GSM network, the ability to switch over connections to another tower when the first one gets full. 
For you, doing data traffic from a long distance, it is not a feature  :Sad:

----------


## MeMock

Ok, I will find out about the antennas. I have access to two of them, one that I am currently using from an uncle who said he paid for it when he was trying to get a better signal for 1 2 call years ago. The BIL one I will need to ask how he came across it.
I am sure though that he would have paid for it because it was used as a business up until a few years ago. ie - someone would call BIL and want to speak to someone else. BIL goes to find that other person and bring him back to the phone ready for the person to call back and charge 20 baht for doing so. Worth finding out though for sure.
If it is a cat one, how do I connect that to my usb router or don't I as my usb is talking wirelessly to the antenna?

----------


## lom

You should make sure that the router you buy has an external antenna connector or detachable antennas so you can connect BIL's antenna to it.

You can not talk wirelessly to an antenna  :Smile: , the antenna has to be connected by means of the antenna cable.

The Merlin X720 CDMA card has a small external antenna connector so you will
at least need an adapter cable for connecting it to BIL's antenna.

----------


## MeMock

BIL antenna was also purchased for use with DTAC I think.

Still need to check out what village head man has.

So if I was to buy this Merlin X720 CDMA thingymebob, I would need to sign up with CAT and hook it up to my aerial and hope for the best is that right?

With IPstar do you need to sign some sort of contract for 12 months or so?

----------


## Norton

> So if I was to buy this Merlin X720 CDMA thingymebob, I would need to sign up with CAT and hook it up to my aerial and hope for the best is that right?


I just went yesterday with a friend to CAT Telecom in Roiet.  He purchased the "little dangly bit" one they had (no external antennae).  He is very happy with it.  Even says it's faster than what he gets in Bangkok.  When he purchased they said it had a 90% chance of working as he is 6km from the repeater.  He purchased on condition if it didn't work CAT would return his money.  I suggest you try this first.  If it doesn't work, buying the Merlin X720 CDMA suggested by lom with the antnnae should be your next step.




> With IPstar do you need to sign some sort of contract for 12 months or so?


I would not recommend IpStar but it may be your last hope.

There is a 12 month minimum contract.  Installation cost is 2000 baht and monthly fee for 256/512 is 2500 baht.  It can be purchased through ToT office.

:: CS LOXINFO PLC ::

----------


## blackgang

Well I sure as hell am glad to be away from TOT and their chicken shit ADSL in CM and back to TT&T MAX-NET,, getting less than 10 KB/sec up there and here for the same money it is
*Last Result:
*Download Speed: *875* kbps (109.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *193* kbps (24.1 KB/sec transfer rate)

----------


## Norton

> Download Speed: 875 kbps (109.4 KB/sec transfer rate) Upload Speed: 193 kbps (24.1 KB/sec transfer rate)


I envy you. :Sad:

----------


## MeMock

Okay - am back in town for a few hours so yippee for me for a connection that is constant. Not yippee for you as I have more info/questions!

I just used google earth and found out that it is 11km not 9km as the crow flies from the tower at narchaleu which according to the CAT map has CDMA.

Another thing I found out last night, on my mobile phone I ticked the box which shows what tower you are recieving from. From the lounge room to the bedroom it swapped between two. I got my wifes phone out side by side and she was on one and I was on the other one. This morning I discovered that I was hooked up with a third one!

My wife only recognised one of the names and said it was in the opposite direction to town where my aerial was pointed at so I turned the aerial 180 deg and got a full signal but still a very slow and intermittent connection. I could download my emails but I couldn't surf the internet. So moving between 3 different towers can't be good can it?

Norton, I can't believe that CAT guranteed to a money back if it didnt work. Great service. When we were in the CAT office in Ubon the other day my wife asked if they would do that and they said no. No harm is asking again though using your friend as an example. The other problem is that I am away for 3 weeks in a few days time so most of this will end up being put on hold I guess  :Sad:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Download Speed: 875 kbps (109.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Upload Speed: 193 kbps


i'm getting double that with tot blackgang.

----------


## MeMock

You are not welcome on this thread CmN.  :Smile: 

Did you get my email?

----------


## Norton

> Norton, I can't believe that CAT guranteed to a money back if it didnt work.


The deal was.  If the CDMA2000 (dangly one) didn't work he would return and opt for the Wireless modem version I have.  They said they would credit him the difference.

----------


## MeMock

oh okay. 

Well like I said, I am assuming that a USB dangly will be no good for me seeing as I am 11km away.

So if I was to buy this Merlin X720 CDMA thingymebob, I would need to sign up with CAT and hook it up to my aerial and hope for the best is that right?

Any thoughts on why my phone is constantly swapping between 3 locations and what kind of affect that might be having on everything?

----------


## MeMock

The MerlinX720 EV-DO Rev A Express Card is an extreme speed wireless modem that offers you the freedom to access data anytime, anywhere** at EV-DO broadband-like speeds of up to 3.1 Mbps* (download) and up to 1.8 Mbps* (upload).

The Merlin X720 EV-DO PC card has an advanced dual band diversity antenna system design that incorporates an external flip antenna, maximizing data speed performance and allowing for stronger network signal reception.

The advanced dual band diversity antenna system design incorporates an external flip antenna, maximizing data speed performance and allowing for stronger network signal reception.

Supports EV-DO Revision A Networks (backwards compatible to Rev 0 and 1xRTT) CDMA 800 MHz and CDMA 1900 MHz.
GPS Capability allows you to retrieve location data from GPS satellites and utilize GPS navigation and location-based applications.
Transmits wireless data at speeds up to 3.1 Mbps on the downlink and up to 1.8 Mbps on the uplink on EV-DO Rev A capable networks.
2 Flip-up embedded diversity (receive) antennas.
Supports Windows XP, 2000, Vista and Mac OS X.
Service State LED displays performance of device.
Field firmware upgradeable.

----------


## Norton

> So if I was to buy this Merlin X720 CDMA thingymebob, I would need to sign up with CAT and hook it up to my aerial and hope for the best is that right?


Think so.  Should work.




> Any thoughts on why my phone is constantly swapping between 3 locations and what kind of affect that might be having on everything?


The swapping could be causing the interruption in the internet.  When it switches does it change carriers (AIS, DTAC etc.)?

----------


## lom

> So if I was to buy this Merlin X720 CDMA thingymebob, I would need to sign up with CAT and hook it up to my aerial and hope for the best is that right?


yes. 
But there is a slight problem, I just checked what type of  external antenna connector the X720 has.
It is a mini connector (because the card is small) and an adapter to a normal
SMA antenna connector will cost you a fortune. 
100 USD   :Sad:

----------


## MeMock

Hi Norton, I have only found my phone using two towers this morning and not the third. The two that it is using are both saying TH GSM.

Is there an option on your phone where you can just lock into one location?

Lom, thanks so much for that research, it is just getting more and more expensive by the sounds of it. Especially for something that may not work. It has been 6 days and the AUS tech still hasn't called....funny that isn't it  :Smile:

----------


## cimboc

nothing you can do about which tower your mobile uses, it basically looks for the best signal/quietest tower etc.

I still believe the answer is the CDMA modem then connect a wifi router.

The website DRAYTEK has quite a few different models that can now handle 3G etc.

I would need to look at them more closely to check the specs/compatibility but as you know I will be away again for a week+ in a few days... sorry MM maybe when you have a good connection in BKK  :Smile:

----------


## cimboc

MM when you get to bkk do a google for "wifi 3g router"

There seems to be a few options out there which is kind of good. They also so what freq they operate on as well.

Here's a good example LINKSYS WRT54G3G Router

----------


## cimboc

Actually this looks to be prefect... lom/norton any thoughts??







A good selection of frequencies there - could almost guarantee one of those is being used by MM already.

Unfortunately I can't find a rear view of it to confirm if the antenna will unscrew  :Sad:

----------


## lom

The Linksys, while being a good product, is not exactly what MeMock should be looking for.
That router has a PCMCIA card slot in the top where you have to insert a GSM data card of your choice.
That still leaves you with the problem of connecting an external antenna.

I have seen routers (if I only could remember which brand) where the mobile part
is built in so you only insert a SIM card. 
It had the usual SMA antenna connector for the mobile part so no antenna
adapter cable was needed.

----------


## lom

Yes, the one Telstra sells looks ok from the picture.
Just make sure that the mobile antenna is detachable and has a standard connector
so you easily can connect your roof antenna.

----------


## MeMock

Now we are getting somewhere  :Smile:  I am following with great interest. Cimboc, and chance you could find out about the antenna for me. Do the have a telstra shop in Kal?

----------


## lom

The Telstra Turbo 7 is locked to Telstra/BigPond, and access is via a slot in the side for a SIM card.  :Sad:

----------


## cimboc

I started a thread on an Australian internet site and someone took a picture of the rear of the unit for me  :Smile: 

http://i379.photobucket.com/albums/o...2/IMG_1095.jpg

As to if its locked to Telstra I will need to do some more research on that.

----------


## lom

^It is manufactured by NetComm but they don't sell it in Australia, Telstra has
exclusive rights.

Reviews I read says it is locked to Telstra.

The antenna connector in your picture looks like a standard SMA connector.

----------


## Norton

Guys, I'm in Bangkok for a few days so will head for Fortune Tower and ask my young guru friend if he can get something in BKK that fits the bill for Memock.  Options as I see it are a CDMA2000 (same spec as CAT) wireless modem with standard external antenna connector (with Mac drivers) or a wireless modem like the one I have from CAT but with Mac drivers?  A device that has both would be best?  I'm good at getting things to work but not as expert as you guys so adivce please?

----------


## lom

Yes CDMA2000 is fine.
Tell your guru that MeMock has a Mac so he needs a Mac USB driver if the modem
only can connect over USB.

I suppose that MeMock's Mac has both built in WIFI and a cable ethernet port so that would also work if you can get a standalone router with WIFI or cable ethernet port.

Both you and MeMock should check on google images for "SMA connector" which is
the standard connector for antennas on routers and on many PC WIFI-cards.
There is an image there with the connector placed on a yellow ruler.
They are available in normal (cable male) and reverse (cable female) type.
I hope the one MeMock has on his roof antenna is a normal SMA in which case
he probably won't need an adapter cable.

I'm mentioning this because Bangkok is prolly the only place in Thailand where
you can get an adapter cable so better be prepared and know what type of connectors are involved.

I can unfortunately not see from MeMock's antenna cable photo what connector he has there.  :Sad:

----------


## Norton

> SMA connector"


I'm familiar with this as it is what I have so will recognize.  Understand the rest so I will go down tomorrow and have a look.  I am optimistic something can be found to solve the problem.  Memock's situation is not unique in Thailand so some enterprising vendor will have found a market nitch.  Lord knows what it will look like however. :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Hi Norton, your offer is above and beyond the help you would usually give to a stranger, thank you so much.

I will be in Bangkok enroute to Laos in 2 days returning in 3 weeks via bkk if necessary so can purchase and pick up anything that is recommended.

This is what the end of my aerial looks like which currently plugs into the phone wrap around thingy.



" Lord knows what it will look like however."

It could look like this for all I care.

----------


## lom

Looks like a TNC connector or maybe a N connector.

A TNC connector has a diameter of 14-15 mm.
The N connector is a bit bigger, around 20mm.

Both types were commonly used for mobile and wifi hardware in the past.

----------


## cimboc

> 


Now I know your settling in to the Thai way of life MM but to see you with this on the back of your motorcycle heading back to the village.... *I WOULD PAY MONEY TO SEE*

 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl: 

Good luck with the trip Norton I hope some success comes from it  :Smile:

----------


## lom

^ He's been out shopping a small genset  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

> Looks like a TNC connector or maybe a N connector.
> 
> A TNC connector has a diameter of 14-15 mm.
> The N connector is a bit bigger, around 20mm.
> 
> Both types were commonly used for mobile and wifi hardware in the past.


I left this morning so can't measure it. Can call the wife though and ask her.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I will be in Bangkok enroute to Laos in 2 days returning in 3 weeks via bkk if necessary so can purchase and pick up anything that is recommended.


Norts can leave it with me if necessary.

----------


## MeMock

Thanks Marmers.

Norton, are you in Bangkok on Monday night?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Norton, are you in Bangkok on Monday night?


I've already asked him and he declined as there's too many bladdy Ockers there.

----------


## MeMock

Just called her....sounds like a TNC connector.

----------


## Norton

> Thanks Marmers.  Norton, are you in Bangkok on Monday night?


Been off line so just saw this stuff.  

Went to Fortune Town and talked with friend. He has promised to find a solution but says may be a bit complicated.  He will call me if he finds a CDMA200 product with external antenna.  

He had another suggestion which may in the long run be cheaper and less trouble.  Purchase the same modem (Windows drivers only) external antennae and CAT Telecom account I have and connect to a low performance PC (cheap) running Windows.  Use the PC for all your internet stuff and then either via a network cable or usb removable disk, transfer files to/from each computer.  

There are also programs you can purchase that allow Macs to run Windows.  If we can find one that allows you to install windows drivers for modem then there would be no need to buy the PC.

I think this is something to investigate.   Here is something that looks promising.

Windows on Mac: What you need to know - Page 1 | Macworld

----------


## lom

I have also done some investigations to see what other cards or modems with external antenna connectors are available for Mac from Huawei.
Nothing there what I can see and their forum is full of customers complaining over nonexistent drivers for Mac and Vista, drivers they were promised to have half a year ago.
Very Chinese, good hardware and lousy software support.
I feel like being sent back 20 years in time to when I imported PC stuff from Taiwan  :Sad: 

There is a solution though, I have found a much cheaper antenna cable for the
Merlin X720 PCMCIA card here

It is only 750 Baht.

----------


## MattFS218

I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can get a Yagi Antenna for use with 800Mhz Cat CDMA in Thailand.

BTW, I'm in rural nong khai and use cat cdma evdo rev 0 (ccu-650) for the past year. I get about 1.5mbps download speeds from the states. I'm 7km from the nearest Cat tower, and use a Wilson Amplifier that I purchased from the States and an omni-directional antenna (but I'm looking for a place to purchase a directional yagi antenna).

Cat's CCU-680 (which might only be sold in Phuket) works with the Mac, and has an external antenna connection.

----------


## lom

Matt, follow the link in the post above yours.
They sell cdma equipment and accessories and they have sold yagi's before.
Contact them and they will msot likely be able to sort you out.

Btw, they also sell the Wilson amplifier  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> So if I was to buy this Merlin X720 CDMA thingymebob, I would need to sign up with CAT and hook it up to my aerial and hope for the best is that right?
> 
> 
> yes. 
> But there is a slight problem, I just checked what type of  external antenna connector the X720 has.
> It is a mini connector (because the card is small) and an adapter to a normal
> SMA antenna connector will cost you a fortune. 
> 100 USD





> There is a solution though, I have found a much cheaper antenna cable for the
> Merlin X720 PCMCIA card here
> 
> It is only 750 Baht.


So this looks like what I need to do when I get home then. No word from your man Norton?

----------


## MeMock

Is this the same thing? Thailand CDMA - All about 3G Equipment in thailand By www.Somsak2004.com - Merlin X720 Signal Booster (Powered by CubeCart)

----------


## lom

^ That is a signal booster ie a smallish antenna intended mainly for travel use.
The antenna is of satellite antenna type (reflector)  but much much smaller.

The kit includes the same antenna cable that you will need but you can buy the cable separately for 750 Baht.

----------


## Norton

> No word from your man Norton?


Nary a word.  Which means he has not found anything.  Sorry.

Still suggest you try the option of using CAT Telecom CDMA device.  There is a good chance it will work even without antennae given your distance from the CDMA tower.  I may be trying it myself given the lady at CAT assured me if it didn't work money would be refunded.  Not sure I trust that 100% but worth the gamble for 10,000 baht.

Yesterday, I removed the external antennae and fixed the small one back on my existing unit.  It is working just fine (for now) so will leave it this way unless I have problem.

----------


## baldrick

you basically need to decide if you are going the GSM or the CDMA route.

the plus for GSM is you have an existing Yagi antenna - minus is most people have GSM phones so you share the bandwidth available.

the plus for CDMA is not many people will have CDMA mobiles etc - the minus is you don't have an existing Yagi for CDMA.

I would be using a express card modem with external antenna connection ( either GSM or CDMA ) plugged into a wifi router .

the wifi router does not care if you are using a PC or a MAC and you can run 100 metres of Cat5e / 6 to either another wifi router or switch or computer.

----------


## lom

> the minus is you don't have an existing Yagi for CDMA.


He has a Yagi for AIS/1-2-Call 900Mhz and it will work ok on CDMA 800Mhz.

WIFI-router is 11000 Baht, CDMA ExpressCard around the same.
That is an expensive solution for a single computers internet access.

----------


## baldrick

ok - depends how important it is to him to have an always on connection.

a wifi router with express card slot would also leave him an upgrade path.

though a properly configured second hand comp with wifi card and pcmcia/pci adapter would be cheaper.

----------


## lom

^I suggest that he starts with the card and the antenna cable.
He can put the card directly into his Mac for now and buy a wifi router later on
if he needs to connect more than one computer.

But MeMock has not told us how long he will be living in the village, if this is to be a permanent solution for long time.
Neither has he told if he will be traveling around using internet, in which case I would suggest to buy the complete signal booster kit.

The Yagi antenna he has now is of course better than the signal booster but the booster may be sufficient for use in the village. 
Price difference  between the complete kit and the cable is 2400 Baht.

What's your budget MeMock, how much are you willing to spend to get reliable internet?

----------


## MeMock

I have finally arrived home and am not feeling to work which I hope explains why I am now all confused again with the recent info that has just been posted. I suppose at this stage I will just try and answer the questions I have been asked and re read it all when I am feeling better.

I don't always need an 'on connection' I don't mind having to fire up some hardware to get connected, of course I would prefer an always on one but it isn't important.

At this stage I will be here for at least 3-4 months, perhaps longer perhaps not. However if I do leave I will be coming back for a few weeks at a time maybe twice a year and would love to be able to get online when I am here. Not that keen to sign up on some long contract at this stage (will do it if necessarily)

My budget, as much as I would love to say it is 3,000 baht (my stinginess coming through) if I was to be honest I would have to say it is unlimited as my livelihood comes from having a connection so therefore will need to pay what I have to pay to get one.

I don't like the idea of setting up a stand alone computer for internet use as everything is on my laptop already I want to try and keep it that way.

I do, do a fair bit of travelling so would like to have a connection where ever I go in Thailand and I have enjoyed using my current set up the last few days when I was in Vientiane picking up a signal from across the river.

----------


## lom

For your stinginess  :Smile:  I'll suggest a different alternative.

What we used to do back home was to buy a second hand GSM phone + car mounting kit for it, and a 12 V power supply.
Mount it on a piece of plywood, connect power supply, connect antenna cable from the kit to your fixed antenna.

I'm sure you can pick up something cheap when back in Au or Oz. :Smile: 

This will at least give you a direct connection between antenna and phone, I am not a great believer in the sleeve you are using now which only gives you a capacitive connection with signal loss as result.





> I do, do a fair bit of travelling so would like to have a connection where ever I go in Thailand and I have enjoyed using my current set up the last few days when I was in Vientiane picking up a signal from across the river.


The GSM network works ok for you when you are not to far away from a tower.
CAT CDMA is better for you over longer distances and will also give you a higher data speed than GSM.

You'll also have to take in account how much you pay per month  for the service
and for how long time you have to sign up.

Your decision now  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Thanks once again for all the good info everyone.

A funny thing has happened though over the last 48 hours. I have had a constant connection, not fast but constant throughout the day. All that I have changed is I swung my aerial around a little bit further closer to where I think the closest tower.
My computer settings also changed somehow between Laos and Thailand and I am now connected using bluetooth PAN and not just bluetooth like before. Any ideas on what PAN is?

----------


## Norton

^Tis may have been your problem all along. :Wink: 

"A *personal area network* (*PAN*) is a computer network used for communication among computer devices (including telephones and personal digital assistants) close to one person."

Personal Area Network - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## lom

> Any ideas on what PAN is?


PAN = Personal Area Network.
I think you'll find that the cable between your phone and computer is not used to link them together. 
Both of them has Bluetooth enabled and has established the link over it.

----------


## MeMock

Although I bought a cable to hook the phone to my computer I have never used it as Nokia never made the software for Mac for my particular phone so I have always been using bluetooth (just not the PAN bit)

I am just wondering if they have been boosting the signal or something because I seem to be having a constant 4 bars when it is hooked up to the aerial instead of it swapping between full bars and 1 less then full like it used to.

----------


## MeMock

Well if they were boosting the signal, they aren't now  :Sad: 

Another question. While in Ubon I saw an English advert regarding a CAT internet connection. I called the bloke (private advert) and he said he had for sale a box that connects to CAT using the power lines. Power line communication - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He said he would sell it to me for 4,000 baht (he paid 6,500 a year ago) but I need to go with him and his wife to the office to change the contract over (around 600 baht a month)

You ever hear of this with CAT in Thailand?

----------

